# Reese Strait-line Dual Cam Hitch?



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking for advice from anyone who has the Reese Strait-line Dual cam hitch. When we left the dealership, they set the support chains to 3 links on the snap up brackets and told us that this was the best location for towing our 28 RSDS with our F150 FX4. To us, it didn't feel right and we know it has to do with how much weight you have in the camper (which even packed we try not to put too much!). Anyway, DH found that 6 links was pretty good but we wanted to get a feel from everyone else, what's right, we really didn't get any direction from our dealer. I just want to be sure we're all safe when we're on the road.

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Couple comments here. First, my dealer eyeballed the hitch setup when I bought the 28RSDS with the F150. As soon as I tried towing it, we got bad sway. I then re-set it up following the instructions. Well, now the 800lb bars they had supplied were bending terribly. So, then I went and got 1200lb bars and re-setup everything. They weren't cheap (~100 I think), but it fixed the hitch performance issues. The truck and trailer sat level and the hitch eliminated the sway I initially had.

It's very hard to daignose a hitch setup by the # of links because the hitch head tild is adjustable, so we may all have a different answer.... I think the setup instructions are on both the Reese website and at e-trailer.com (they sell the straight line).

Of course, after a few tows with that setup, I realized a secondary issue: Even with a good hitch setup and no sway, the trailer still could push the truck around and a couple emercency manuvers on the expressway due to other inconsiderate drivers convinced me that I needed a further fix. The F350 fixed the issues







, but did mean I had to re-setup the hitch for a 3rd time...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I recommend you do as Nathan did, and tear everything down, and reset it using the directions. Many dealers are notorious for not setting hitches up properly, although there are a few out there that do it right. It will take about 3 hours, and you need to have an 1 1/8" for the hitch head bolts, some masking tape, and a tape measure. If you need the directions, let me now by PM, and I can email you a .pdf copy of them. Good luck

Tim


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

*Sigh* Another dealer selling Outbacks as "The Whole Line is 1/2 Ton Towable!!!". See Nathan's reponse.

-CC

Edit - my apologies - my comment was unrelated to your question.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

When you reset your setup from the beginning, pay attention to tilting the ball back. This allows you to throw more weight forward which can help a lot.

Ed


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, as we hitch up tomorrow I'll have these printed out to keep track of what we're doing. I love camping but I never knew the behind the scenes stuff of owning a camper. It's been quite a lesson!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

when checking everything over, also double check the screws that the dealer used to connect the snap-up brackets to your frame...the kit comes with different types for different frames...my dealer used the wrong one and it broke the heads off two screws first time i backed up.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I had the reece with my 29bhs and it was delivered with 800# bars, after a few tows reliazed they were not strong enough. Went to the 1200# bars and it made a big difference. Still too much weight for my 1500 cc chevy but thats another topic.


----------

